# was dder Computer aus einer Frau machen kann---x1



## armin (28 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Shmi (28 Nov. 2008)

schrecklich^^ heutzutage kann man nicht wissen woran man glauben soll oder nicht ; )


----------



## Buterfly (1 Dez. 2008)

Ich würd sie im orginal auch nehmen


----------



## Muli (2 Dez. 2008)

Hab da mal eine Reportage zu gesehen ... Alles Lug und Trug in Hochglanz Heftchen!


----------



## icks-Tina (2 Dez. 2008)

war doch klar .....Ihr "Träumer"....hihi


----------

